# My daughter is a cadet in western Ma.



## TT hvac (Sep 16, 2016)

She work’s nights an goes to school day’s . she is 130 on a wet day but vary fit 
She had a task test where she had to move 150 L.B, bag in 14 sc. She failed only that task by 3 sc. now she wants to know what part of the body should she work on for the task and how to prep for it. I’m vary surprised she failed this task, Yes she is small but works hard @ being in shape


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

I'd say basic upper body weight routine plus getting a 150lb bag and keep dragging it up and down the driveway 

My best to the young lady and good luck .


----------



## cvboy (Nov 12, 2007)

Practice is the answer. I remember similar test for the fire exam. She may not be used to crouching and dragging something heavy.. which requires upper body and leg strength. Replicate the weight, using a duffel bag, and measure the distance in your drive way.. and time the test... I would practice it after work out... the reason being... is that she may conduct this part of the police test after having finished other pt test exercise... ad could already be tired... this would help her with the endurance aspect of it...


----------



## TT hvac (Sep 16, 2016)

Thank you vary help full


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

TT hvac said:


> She work's nights an goes to school day's . she is 130 on a wet day but vary fit
> She had a task test where she had to move 150 L.B, bag in 14 sc. She failed only that task by 3 sc. now she wants to know what part of the body should she work on for the task and how to prep for it. I'm vary surprised she failed this task, Yes she is small but works hard @ being in shape


Squats, seated rows.

Squats to build the hamstrings and glutes, making the drag easier. Seated rows to build back muscles to pull the dummy and have enough muscle to endure the weight.


----------

